# Benrus Type I



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Been after one of these for a fair bit. It has a little bit of delamination of the bezel insert and some case_ wabi_, but otherwise is in good nick. Like a lot of domed watches, this one is difficult to photograph. Haven't cracked the code on this one just yet, but I'll keep trying


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think you did just fine









I love the colour of the lume in the first pic, it looks like a nice even ageing.....









Im surprised your clothes stay wet enough for the photos in the heat you get


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rained for the first time in weeks today!


----------



## tyc (May 27, 2006)

Hi Nalu,

that is one of my grail watches at the moment, but it is awfully hard to find in the UK. Congrats on a great specimen in such a beautiful condition. I was wondering if you could tell me where you acquired yours.

many thanks

ty


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Bought this one off a gent on MWR. They appear there most often, IME.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

tyc said:


> Hi Nalu,
> 
> that is one of my grail watches at the moment, but it is awfully hard to find in the UK. Congrats on a great specimen in such a beautiful condition. I was wondering if you could tell me where you acquired yours.
> 
> ...


There's one on the 'bay at the moment. 3 days odd to go.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great pickup Nalu, and pretty good pics IMHO. It's a real calssic looker and I'm sure will be a much loved member of your collection.

Matt


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Colin!









The first pic is great! Really shows off the aged lume. Almost looks like the case is filled with oil or something especially the distortion on the 9 and 10 indices. Great pic! Sets the mood perfectly!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks, the first pic looks most like the watch in hand. I had to use the flash to get some added light on the 'wet' pics.

Digital cameras just don't handle artificial light well, blowing out a lot of detail and colours unless you really have an advanced setup. I find this to particulalry be a problem with U/W photography where you really need to be as close to your subject as possible. At the same time, a few cm too close and the photo gets washed out. My most recent rig allows 0.5-1.0 stop 'tuning' of the strobes, which has really improved my yield.

Matt, it's already earned an honoured spot in my growing mil watch collection. Many pitfalls in collecting military timepieces, but I hope to do a better job avoiding them than I did when I first started collecting dive watches.

John, they already have their own bedroom  . I'd consider a bunker if I my neighborhood didn't look like Pleasantville


----------



## tyc (May 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,

thanks for the info, I've been keeping track on the ebay one aswell. I think i would prefer to wait for one on MWR as that might be more reliable than ebay. Many thanks!

ty


----------

